# Medication and health



## stovies6 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi can anyone help with this question about health?. How do you get on with Diabetes and high blood pressure, do you have to buy the drugs over there and is it expensive, what about the checkups that we get over in the UK, do they do the same over in Portugal?
I'm Talking about when we first move over and before we become citizens.

Thanks


----------



## bluesboy56 (3 mo ago)

stovies6 said:


> Hi can anyone help with this question about health?. How do you get on with Diabetes and high blood pressure, do you have to buy the drugs over there and is it expensive, what about the checkups that we get over in the UK, do they do the same over in Portugal?
> I'm Talking about when we first move over and before we become citizens.
> 
> Thanks


If you are using the D7 visa application, as soon as you get your residence permit, you have access to their health service, which apparently is better than the UK NHS.


----------



## stovies6 (Oct 25, 2021)

Ah the one thing I forgot to mention is that Im in Scotland where we do not pay for prescriptions, It has now been obvious that I was probably going to get less comments because of this.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't been in UK health service for many a year but I remember prescriptions were not always such a great deal. In Portugal, A year ago I was paying €3.42 for a month's supply of BP tablets - which I hope you agree is affordable. I say was because after discovering a fantastic Dr. at Loule hospital I was encouraged to make some lifestyle changes and now no longer need BP meds at all.


----------



## bluesboy56 (3 mo ago)

MrBife said:


> I haven't been in UK health service for many a year but I remember prescriptions were not always such a great deal. In Portugal, A year ago I was paying €3.42 for a month's supply of BP tablets - which I hope you agree is affordable. I say was because after discovering a fantastic Dr. at Loule hospital I was encouraged to make some lifestyle changes and now no longer need BP meds at all.


I'm hoping a lifestyle change and a healthier diet will bring me the same benefits. I am on BP tablets having put on 2 stone in the last 5 years. I aim to lose weight, do a lot of walking which I found easier to do whilst I was over on holiday, and eat healthier. I love fish so the change in diet will suit me fine.


----------

